# Alpha Legion Squad



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

So I decided to add a squad of Alpha Legion to my Chaos Traitor Legion. Idea being, to me anyways, that variety helps add to the character of a Chaos Army. While most of the Legion is my orange and black color scheme, adding squads of different colors gives a greater chaotic variety.
So, here is the Alpha Legion squad that has joined up with Traitor Legion Revenant. Just started on them yesterday.








The Alpha Legion Champion:








I want you! To join Alpha Legion!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

That lizard head is a lovely touch, nice conversion


----------



## The Warpsmith (Jun 4, 2014)

well damn, i have been trying to replicate the AL Champion armor for like a year and a half and have failed with green stuff and kitbashing/conversion...


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Oldman78 said:


> That lizard head is a lovely touch, nice conversion


Thank you. Just used lizardmen heads from Warhammer Fantasy.


----------



## The Warpsmith (Jun 4, 2014)

I am however wondering why he has brass/bronze trim? AL have silver so is this specific to the one guy or the particular warband/cell?


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

The Warpsmith said:


> I am however wondering why he has brass/bronze trim? AL have silver so is this specific to the one guy or the particular warband/cell?


Specific to the champion. 
I do my champions with gold but on this one I liked the bronze/brass look. Really compliments the darker blue, in my opinion.


----------



## The Warpsmith (Jun 4, 2014)

Roganzar said:


> Specific to the champion.
> I do my champions with gold but on this one I liked the bronze/brass look. Really compliments the darker blue, in my opinion.


works for me


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Project update time.
So, working on that green highlight is a pain, I must say. It looks good when I'm done but still a pain. Nothing is actually finished quite yet in my opinion. They are all in various stages of work.
The group, sorry bout the flash








The mostly done champion,








Squad guy








And standard Bearer


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

Brilliant heads. What are they from?

I think they will look really good.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

The heads came from the Lizardmen Saurus Warriors from Warhammer Fantasy. Which are from Saurus Cavalry. 
Anyways, I got the heads off of eBay. Horray for bit stores.


----------

